# Look who it is!!!



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thor is here!!!! He is so amazing. He's doing really well. My kids were so surprised. They had no idea he was coming and were tickled to death. Ethan (3) told his daddy the first night he was here that he loved his new puppy (((so sweet))) my little girl Alexis (8), who has been BEGGING for a dog for years, takes him out willingly every time. I'm not sure how long that'll last  we love love love him so much already  he has done very very well in his crate, he's really laid back, hasn't barked yet, had his share of accidents already, he doesn't eat much don't know why. He is doing very well at adjusting to his new environment. 

I have a question about when he does have an accident. I have heard a lot of brands on here about getting rid of odor and stains but has anyone ever tried windex (glass cleaner) before? My mom mentioned it to me because she had seen it on a show Kate plus eight where they had German shepherds puppies and that's what she used. I thought since it was so strong of a smell that it would knock out his urine smell and make him not so familiar with going in that spot again. Or do you not recommend it?

Thank you so much for any advice and support for a First puppy owner


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Ethan and Thor


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Alexis and Thor


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh what lovely pictures, your daughter looks ecstatic. I have just used flash and bicarb of soda. It seems to have done the trick.


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness he's gorgeous!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

The most gorgeous puppy!! Love love love!! My daughters are 6 and 3 and are still very much in love with Lola who is 7.5 months old now so hopefully the adoration and help will continue! Enjoy him, despite any little hiccups along the way x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He's sooooooooooo gorgeous! x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thor has great markings!! He will adjust and love his new family very well!! I have used windex before, ran out of all else! lol I didnt really see much difference in all of them, so it seemed to do just fine. As for the sent away products . . Carley would just pick another spot ha ha. Have fun with your little boy (s). Your children are adorable!!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Thor and the children are absolutely delightful


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Thor and your children are gorgeous! I love seeing how excited children get by dogs and am sure they'll have a great bond with Thor as they grow up. X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thor is gorgeous! Congratulations! I used vinegar anytime there was an accident. Worked a treat.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

GREAT PICTURES!!! glad he is so loved already! Natures Miracle, you can get it at Petsmart. it works great for getting rid of the smell. windex is full of Amonia...so is pee...he might try to re-sent these spots.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg he is stunning,just love him!! xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He is to die for, your daughter looks sooooo pleased they've got a forever buddy there xx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

The god of thunder has arrived and is totally divine!!!! 
Thor is my new poo crush :love-eyes:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thor and your family are truly lovely 

I was advised to use a biological washing powder, obviously mixed into water. The biological bit is the bit that gets rid of the scent odour that makes them think that spot is ok to pee/poop on. When they are older and they want to pee outside, they smell the area first to get the scent of other dogs using the same place as a toilet.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lucky children!
Lucky you!
Enjoy these special early days with Thor and look forward to lots and lots more!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thor is so cute! Do not use Windex; use Nature's Miracle or any other enzimatic cleaner.
Good luck!


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thor is gorgeous and the kids look so happy! I've always used washing powder solution too, as long as it has enzymes in it! Works just fine and smells nice too. Enjoy your new little lovely. X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

impossible to tell who is the cutest the kids or the puppy. Beautiful pictures. I am so excited for you and your family!!!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

What great pics! It's amazing how much happiness such a little pup can bring! A dog definitely makes a family  have fun  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the sweet comments the kids LOVE him. Something funny happened to me this morning. Thor went with me to take my daughter to school and on my way back home Thor threw up on me and then ate it. It was so gross but he cleaned up his mess lol my daughter is going to get a kick out of that when she gets home 

Also I am going today to get natures miracle. Thank you guys so much for all the advice!!!


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

He is sooooo press as are your kids I also have an 8 year old and 3 year old


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

That should be presh not press


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

What beautiful photogenic children and puppy! Don't worry, Dexter often used to throw up and then eat it, especially when we had people over!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Love Thor! Beautiful colour and markings and love the name too. Your daughter looks totally smitten, bless her!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome home cutie.

Making me puppy broody


----------



## beekmeep (Jul 16, 2012)

He's very cute!!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

omg he is so so cute... i want another one soon xxx millie is 6months old next week and such an amazing dog, she is so loving and extremely clever, they are the best dogs ever xxx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

awww he is so gorgeous! Isn't it just great, we are still in awe of coco after 6 months, i don't know how we lived without a dog in our lives for so long!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

On our first car trip to Petsmart, Sami retched for a full 10 seconds, then jumped up behind my neck in the car and threw up in my hair!!! Went down my back and onto the seat! OH YUKKKK! We turned around and went home, started wretching again as I pulled into the driveway and I grabbed him to hold him out the drivers door . . didnt quite make it, he threw up in the side pocket of my drivers door!! That was not a good trip!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Nanci said:


> On our first car trip to Petsmart, Sami retched for a full 10 seconds, then jumped up behind my neck in the car and threw up in my hair!!! Went down my back and onto the seat! OH YUKKKK! We turned around and went home, started wretching again as I pulled into the driveway and I grabbed him to hold him out the drivers door . . didnt quite make it, he threw up in the side pocket of my drivers door!! That was not a good trip!!


 WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, love it!


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow Nanci that's horrible! Yuck! i was gagging when Thor threw up on me lol How does he do now? Do they get use to car rides or do they have episodes here and there? We will be taking him out Sunday to meet my husbands side of the family and I've already thought I'm taking paper towels and cleaner with me


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

If I was you I'd do several short trips in the car tomorrow - just to the end of the road or round the block. They do get better mostly, but don't feed him right before you travel and if you notice him getting slobbery open all the windows and pray!!!


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Lol, I will do that. That's what I did wrong.. He ate bf and then we left.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami will still throw up if I feed him before a ride. He has done it several times! Soooo now I only take him riding if it has been at least 3-4 hrs since his last meal. And Marzi is exactly right, he starts drooling first and I know its comming!!! I bought him a carseat that lets him sit up real high to see out the window . . and he threw up in the new carseat! WAAHHHH! Its all a trial and learn thing . . but he does ok if I dont feed him.


----------



## Sandiann (Jul 24, 2012)

He's adorable enjoy and have fun.


----------



## SadieB (Dec 15, 2012)

I am new to this forum and noticed we have Thor's sister! Just found out about this site from my SIL who has one of Linda's puppies too, from a few months ago. Thor is identical to our puppy! Mom Gigi, Dad Levi, etc. We just got her Dec. 5th. We named her Sadie. She is the best thing that happened to our family! Such a love! Linda mentioned this was one of the litters she was so sad to see go since they are so mild mannered and sweet! We agree. Hope you continue to enjoy him...happy holidays.


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Aw this is so neat to be able to know someone else who has Gigi's pups. Linda is right with them being so mild mannered. He listens very well too. He understands no and potty. How is training going with Sadie? Could you post a pic for me? I would love to see her. I've posted pics of Gigi's litter on here so I'm sure I have a pic of her. We got Thor on the 8th. Our lives have changed


----------



## SadieB (Dec 15, 2012)

this is Sadie..loving her! Her name was Maggie from Linda but we chose Sadie...a Southern Bell name. The "B" stands for Bea (short for Beatrix) because that means Voyage and is Latin for Blessed. She had quite the voyage getting to us...nearly 12 hrs. on a plane, etc. We went Laguardia to pick her up and the plane got returned for mechanical issues. Then she got a layover in Atlanta and ended up going to Boston...we are from that area but it wasn't an option at 1st since there would have been a 3 hour layover. Delta allowed her to be put on an earlier flight and only one hour layover. We drove back to Boston airport. It was still SUCH a long day for her. She was awesome! No accidents but then again, hadn't eaten or drank that day. We had a little trouble with the crate the 1st two nights...alot of crying by her. But we were using the travel crate she came in. I think it was bringing her bad memories of her travel. We bought the wire crate and placed her in the main room she spends time in all day. She adjusted great after that...wish I thought of that for the 1st two days. 

Potty training is going ok. Could be better. We are trying to bell train her...going slowly but I have hope. Just trying to figure out more of her signals...she only has access to the kitchen and back hall and sniffs around alot. Usually I think it's her looking for a crumb or two but sometimes it's too late and I miss the chance to take her out.

She is playful and loving the kids. A little too playful with the 5 yr. old but probably because he is closer to the ground.  Teething like crazy! Mouths us and sometimes latches on to our pant legs but I am hoping that is just temporary for a few more weeks. I heard it's better around 15 weeks.

Do you feed him the Costco brand they recommended? Our vet said to maybe go for something better like Iams. She is getting a little eye drainage and my friend who has a small dog (Malti-tzsu) said the cheaper the food the more eye drain. Interesting...


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

:love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:

LOVE Thor and Sadie ... And im so glad theyre settling in so well to their new homes.

I'm putting my name down for Gigi and Levi's next litter   

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I keep coming back here and looking at them because they are so cute!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love these pups! Love love love love love them. Mairi do you think we could both get one and they could travel together for company??? Please please please!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

And I'll have one too!!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG . . . they are the cutest!!!! Mari . . you have got to get one!! And Skydog . . and Donna! You could all have the next litter totally taken!!! They could all keep in touch here and maybe even meet up from time to time??? My breeder will let the 2nd travel for free if you buy 2 at one time!! Just a thought.


----------

